# Results and More :)



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

THAT IS AWESOME!! Well done!!!


----------



## HeroMyOttb (Dec 28, 2009)

GREAT JOB! I bet you had a blast!


----------



## vthorse (Apr 25, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

*Pictures*

Thanks!

Here are some pictures:


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

Great photos! You two look lovely and it sounds like you did wonderfully! You have every reason to be over the moon proud! (I love the part where you said, "...Skippy was pooping..." A GREAT line! :0)

Anyhow, congratulations on a job well done!!!! :0)


----------

